# Open Abdomen with Vac-Packs



## Pamela A. Brown (Jun 14, 2007)

Need help with open abdomens when Vac-Packs are placed, days later the physician goes back and removes the Vac-Pack debrides the wound and reapplies the Vack-Pack. This procedure is sometimes repeated on multiple occassions. Any suggestions on the correct coding of these procedures? Any documentation to support?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 25, 2007)

When the physicians removes the Vac, debrides and then either closes or replaces the Vac the 49002-78 can be used.


----------

